# A Place to put your 1/72 Warbird!



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2009)

Caught this model in a recent Model mag and was amazed! 

USS Sangamon (ACV-26/CVE-26) Special Feature

28 1/72 aircraft!

437 crew!

9' 4" long!

5+ years! 

AMAZING!!!!

I love how he did the water effect!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen pictures of that before. Amazing! ALL of it is scratchbuilt, even the planes, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2009)

Great job there.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2009)

Bleedin' Nora!! Absolutely stunning!
Years ago, when the Royal Navy were still using F4 Phantoms, they had a touring display with a 1/72nd scale carrier and Phantoms, but it was only the flight deck and 'Island'. I thought that was impressive, but this model is just overwhelming - fantastic stuff!


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't think the aircraft are scratchbuilt Cory, the Hellcats appear to be the Italeri kit (now released by Revell).

Great work though!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## muller (Apr 30, 2009)

Bet he's divorced!  I saw this before, it's an amazing piece of work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2009)

It is fantastic isn't it!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2009)

Fantastic piece of work. The water effect is excellent as is the rest of it.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2009)

A4K said:


> I don't think the aircraft are scratchbuilt Cory, the Hellcats appear to be the Italeri kit (now released by Revell).
> 
> Great work though!!!!!



Yeah, I would think you would have needed to use kits, must've remembered wrong.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Think that I posted a 1/48 USS Coral Sea somewhere here on the forum...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here she is! A 1/48 USS Coral Sea CV-43. 1/72? Hmmpf!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2009)

Accordong to the mag I have....

The Hellcats are Italeri with resin cast parts for the wing-fold mechanisms.
The Avengers are Academy.

The 437 figures are Hecker&Goros, Preiser, Airfix/Heller, Revell and Mack Brown - 80% cut to custom poses.

He taught himself how to photoetch.

and he's still married!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Still "only" 1/72 though!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2009)

That 1/48th carrier must be bl**dy ginormous!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well she was 295m and 41m, sooo......


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

Big B!tch...that's for sure!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

6,145 by 0,854 metres....


----------

